
Name.com suffers breach, credit card data accessed, encryption in place (phew) - Garbage
http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2013/05/08/name-dot-com-suffers-breach/
======
zengr
Luckily I always use PayPal for transaction on name.com.

